# The Venting Thread



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok so i have noticed alot of people have been opening threads to vent about things, so i thought "hey" maybe i can just start a venting thread and we can all vent in the one thing so here it goes.

1. Yesterday i had an eastern brown call out. Found the snake in between 2 pallets in a chook pen... So let me set this up for you... im 6'3 and 90kg. the pen in about 4 ft square with a door on it 2 ft sqaure approx, now i dont usually recommend doing this, but i couldnt reach the snake from the angle it was on, so i squezzed my self in to the chook pen and about 1 ft from snake. ALL OF A SUDDEN BANG CRASH SMASH!!!! The bloody person who called me out is taking an axe to the pen with me in it! Now as you would imagine the snake wasnt going to stay still whilst this was happening. And it isnt that easy for me to fit back out the hole all to quickly. So basically i SWORE ALOT AT THE PERSON TO STOP AND THEY DID. But of course in all that RUKKAS where is snakey. Only for me to feel a flicker on the side of my face! I didnt move a bit as i didnt was to startle snake, and being a nice snakey he went on his was crawled over my leg and went out only to be caught 2 mins later, would have been better to bite me lol. But yeah not happy with the person, was in the best place for me to catch him the way that i was going to and then to carry on like he did... he bloody lucky he didnt hit me with the axe!

2. I have been waiting for a clients horse to arrive from Townsville yesterday for me to start doing rehab work on. It was picked up on wednesday, and was meant to arrive yesterday. At 5 30 pm last night i called the truck driver and asked where the horse was only to recieve "I dont know, i dont have your horse on my truck". So i rang the big boss ans asked where the horse was. His response was " There has been an accident with one of the trucks, but i cant tell you ne more i will call you within 20 mins and let you know what is going on". So i rang my clients to let them know, as you could imagine they were quite a fair bit worried by now. 3 hrs later they called me back to let me know they has bi passed our drop off area and MY horse is now stuck in Brissie and i have to wait for a truck to organise another time for him to be brought back.. They wondered why i was angry..... I had not recieved a phone call all day regarding this incident or where the horse was like usual, they even said it might be better for me to get my float and drive all the way to brissie and pick it up and drive it back.. This was at like 8 30pm last night mind you so i wouldnt have gotten back til like 1 in the morning.... So he is meant to be getting dropped off today and i shall have a lot to say to this person... but all i can say now is

TGIF!!!!!!

Pog


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you feel better now??
Nah, didn't think so!
Hope your week gets better, starting now


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

well..... umm well i feel a lil bit better


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 22, 2010)

The first story sounded quite thrilling! :lol: ...the second story would have annoyed the be-jesus out of me also!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

lol well second story still continuing ... no horse has arrived yet and the driver feels as though he has been abused... little does he know it is nothing to what he is going to cop when i see him face to face


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 22, 2010)

Bahhahah .that first story ...I wouldve done more then swear at the tool with the axe !! some people are so stupid and want to help well they think they are helping and are only making the situation more dangerous to you ...morons ...

2nd story well lets us know the outcome ...
I get interesting callout ..calls ...people trying to make deals over the phone etc and one lady (an old dear but RUDE as can be ) wanted me to bring a box of live chickens to help get a carpet snake out of her house !! I said I wont be using live chickens etc ..so she went off her tree and hung up ...


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 22, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I said I wont be using live chickens etc ..



Spoilsport.....:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 22, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Spoilsport.....:lol:


yeah well it seems funny its true ..but she was dead serious ...:shock:
as I have also been told to use glue traps to get snakes as well ..:evil: by people thinking they are doing or saying the right thing.....


----------



## billiemay (Jan 22, 2010)

OKK It really annoys me when people come into my work every day and buy 2 bottles($3) of water and then ask for a plastic bag (sometimes 1 bag for each bottle). Bring a calico bag or recycle one if you're going to get it every day.

People who tap their fingers on the counter because their train is there and they've just asked you to do something that takes a few minutes- annoying.

Annnd I get paid every fortnight but sometimes my boss wont pay me for 3 weeks without explaining or apologizing. 

Lastly when my boss calls me a naughty girl for everything when most of it is his job/fault. IT IS CREEPY AND ANNOYING

Phewwww I feel better


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

billiemay said:


> OKK It really annoys me when people come into my work every day and buy 2 bottles($3) of water and then ask for a plastic bag (sometimes 1 bag for each bottle). Bring a calico bag or recycle one if you're going to get it every day.
> 
> People who tap their fingers on the counter because their train is there and they've just asked you to do something that takes a few minutes- annoying.
> 
> ...



yeah i can understand that annoying you.. the bottles and stuff.... but does you boss really call you a "naughty girl"


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 22, 2010)

I work in IT..... Thats all the really needs to be said....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

I am currently unemployed ....thats my vent for the week.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

good venting pplz... keep it coming to get it all out before the weekend


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 22, 2010)

Sturdy said:


> I work in IT..... Thats all the really needs to be said....



Lol, My Dads the IT teacher at a high school and somebody asked how to move a file from one folder to the other. And he was 16, :shock: You'd think us kids would know everything about the technology.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 22, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah i can understand that annoying you.. the bottles and stuff.... but does you boss really call you a "naughty girl"



:cry: all the time. he doesn't speak english very well so it's kind of tolerable but I'm not his daughter and I'm not 8.

"Billie you have been a naughty girl, you did not fill up the orange juice last night."

But it is almost the weekend! Jollyjoy!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

tell him you'll poke him in the eyes if he dont cut it out


----------



## kupper (Jan 22, 2010)

Timewasters .......enough said


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

yes bloody people looking at car pretending they can afford what they can not ey kup kake


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 22, 2010)

My wife is scared of snakes so i cant keep them!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah that has to pickle you off


----------



## Claire (Jan 22, 2010)

hmmm well your horse lost in transit story made me think of my horse...

he has greasy heel atm which has really bummed me off... specially as we are competing this w.end :evil:

oh and my OH throwing hissy fits which resemble a 4 year old child kicking his toys around... and he doesnt get it when i say he needs to "grow up" :evil::evil:


----------



## Andrais (Jan 22, 2010)

i would like the vent on the little brats at my riding stable who hit the horses and beleive that thats the best way to teach them and punish them for doing something wrong!!!!!! i hate hate hate hate hate it!!!!!! its basically animal abuse! i hope one day one of the horses will kick their teeth out


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> i would like the vent on the little brats at my riding stable who hit the horses and beleive that thats the best way to teach them and punish them for doing something wrong!!!!!! i hate hate hate hate hate it!!!!!! its basically animal abuse! i hope one day one of the horses will kick their teeth out


 
I agree if the horse isnt up to sratch, you shouldnt hit it, it should be humanely euthanased and a new one purchased :lol:


----------



## Andrais (Jan 22, 2010)

the way some of those girls treat those horses, i bet their on their hoofs and knees, begging to be sent to the glue factory...... :S


----------



## MrHappy (Jan 24, 2010)

People who believe it's their right to flick their cigarette butts on the ground. IT'S NOT! IT'S LITTERING!
I don't throw my bottle top on the ground when I crack open a stubby, or throw the wrapper on the ground after unwrapping a lolly. I hate lazy people who litter. It's RUDE, ARROGANT and LAZY!


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 24, 2010)

mrhappy said:


> people who believe it's their right to flick their cigarette butts on the ground. It's not! It's littering!
> I don't throw my bottle top on the ground when i crack open a stubby, or throw the wrapper on the ground after unwrapping a lolly. I hate lazy people who litter. It's rude, arrogant and lazy!



yeah! What he said!!


----------



## kupper (Jan 24, 2010)

time wasters that ask for a payment plan ..................Do i look like G.E??


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rollie butts are ok though as they decompose


----------



## Poggle (Jan 24, 2010)

i like where this thread is going.... dont know if i said ne thing bout the end of the horse but here it goes.. i ended up having to drive 3 hrs each way at 9 pm 2 nights ago to get the bloody horse who was lame and had blood all over him that was unexplained! WASNT HAPPY!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jan 24, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> i would like the vent on the little brats at my riding stable who hit the horses and beleive that thats the best way to teach them and punish them for doing something wrong!!!!!! i hate hate hate hate hate it!!!!!! its basically animal abuse! i hope one day one of the horses will kick their teeth out



So smack the brats and get new kids :lol: lol, jokes. People can be so cruel to animals. We got our german shepherd 7 months ago. She weighed 27kg, she was skin and bones, you could see her ribs and her hip bones were very prominent. She now weighs 39 and IS HEALTHY. She was abused by her previous owners to the point that she still doesn't trust men and jumps up to defend me if my granddad hands me something. The people that had here were just [email protected]#@[email protected]!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> i hate people who cant control themselves while drunk or have almost no ability to control how much they drink.
> 
> 1. people with low or no self control
> 2.people who get "addicted" to non addictive substances.
> ...


Pot is addictive and is responsible for the most amount of patients in detox, where trained Doctors and nurses treat them for withdrawals symptoms, (yes you do get withdrawals when coming of pot)
Ecstasy being an amphetamine also has addictive properties
Sorry to ruin your vent but some people are more prone to addiction than others so its unfair to judge them when you don't understand it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2010)

A dependence (when in this context) a need for a substance so strong that it becomes necessary to have this substance to function properly
An *addiction* is an obsession, compulsion, or excessive psychological dependence


It sounds like you have more of a problem with addiction


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry Hoog you should be able to vent on this thread with persecution so please ignore my comments


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 24, 2010)

thats all right


----------



## itbites (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate it when you trust someone not even thinking they could screw you over & they do...

Then you just feel like the most gullable fool on the planet!..

I hate it when you tell someone something of great importance to you & they just brush it off.

I hate it when you spend so long being patient with someone only to realise that they really don't

care enough to change their stupid ways..

Aaannnddd I HATE it when you move away from an area where your friends are & then

all of a sudden your completely forgotten about!


----------



## kupper (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmm no hint on who there bitey


----------



## itbites (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeh no need for hint's I'm royally pissed off at the moment...


----------



## shlanger (Jan 24, 2010)

Im heavily addicted to herp keeping, (got about 80 animals) also some what addicted to 'Coopers Pale Ale'? oh yeah, and pretty girls, like 'Itbites'!!!!!!


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate people who think they have the right to just walk all over others.I hate people who think that their way is the only way. I hate people who talk about nothing but themselves, and use the time when someone else is talking to think of what they can say next instead of listening.
And I hate it when people fart into a fan thats being pointed at you.


----------



## MrHappy (Jan 24, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Rollie butts are ok though as they decompose


 
again 



MrHappy said:


> People who believe it's their right to flick their cigarette butts on the ground. IT'S NOT! IT'S LITTERING!
> I don't throw my bottle top on the ground when I crack open a stubby, or throw the wrapper on the ground after unwrapping a lolly. I hate lazy people who litter. It's RUDE, ARROGANT and LAZY!


----------



## wranga (Jan 24, 2010)

i hate it when i cant express my opinion. think thats enough said for now


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 24, 2010)

Venting.... ok. well i hate it when people have something as simple as a tummy ache or a cold that they'v had for 3 freakin weeks yet they still decide to call an ambulance at three in the morning and beleive it's their right because they pay their electricity bill. when there are really sick people out there that need us but we aren't available because we are tied up with all of the dying swans..


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 24, 2010)

dreamkiller said:


> Venting.... ok. well i hate it when people have something as simple as a tummy ache or a cold that they'v had for 3 freakin weeks yet they still decide to call an ambulance at three in the morning and beleive it's their right because they pay their electricity bill. when there are really sick people out there that need us but we aren't available because we are tied up with all of the dying swans..



Yeah, I hate people that are inconsiderate of others and don't think about the effects of their actions on other people. I know that i'm not perfect but I at least make an effort. Some people don't even realise that there is a world outside of what they can see.


----------



## nabu120 (Jan 24, 2010)

i wanna vent over bloody horse riders congregating (spelling?) around blind corners on narrow dirt roads to have a mothers meeting than having a go at me when i come round to quick or noisey and scare there precious ponys, well im sorry mate but its a stupid ******* spot to be, also you dont pay rego, and if i goatta pick up my dogs excrament you should have to after your horse! 

also cyclists riding 2 or more abrest around narrow windey blind roads, your idiots and creating hazzards not just for yourself but also other road users! and lycra is not cool!

and lastly, tossers who dont keep left or use slow vehicle turnouts! just cos you might have finaly hit the speed limit as you pass it, slowing down to near on snail pace for the rest of the road and corners is what makes you a slow vehicle, not your speed at the slow vehicle lanes!!

now i feel better lol kinda


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 25, 2010)

nabu120 said:


> i wanna vent over bloody horse riders congregating (spelling?) around blind corners on narrow dirt roads to have a mothers meeting than having a go at me when i come round to quick or noisey and scare there precious ponys, well im sorry mate but its a stupid ******* spot to be, also you dont pay rego, and if i goatta pick up my dogs excrament you should have to after your horse!
> 
> also cyclists riding 2 or more abrest around narrow windey blind roads, your idiots and creating hazzards not just for yourself but also other road users! and lycra is not cool!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, can I add all of that to mine? Except the horses, not so much of a problem where I am


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I think violent thoughts when walking behind slow people that take up the whole path in the street, or people that stop in the middle of the isle at Woolies...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 25, 2010)

People who can hand out jokes but can't take them...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> People who can hand out jokes but can't take them...



Haha, very relevant


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Pot is addictive and is responsible for the most amount of patients in detox, where trained Doctors and nurses treat them for withdrawals symptoms, (yes you do get withdrawals when coming of pot)



Can you supply some sort of evidence? Lots of ppl smoke tobacco with their weed which obviously makes it highly addictive and can also increase the risk of cancer(much like smoking ciggies). Other than that its a useful medical herb that only has severe negative effects on those predisposed to certain psychological disorders and causes subtle brain damage effecting short term memory and a few other minor things if used for long periods in high dosages.

Please fly to another country if you want to use it as treatment as its illegal in our country, even if it is widely accepted and decriminalised. Our government promotes the use of legal opiates and unmixed spirits instead.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 25, 2010)

i hate seeing junkies who cant take care of there kids,
i also hate it when u walk into a store and the stores person does not know a thing about what your talking about ie i went to eb games and asked for a head set that i could use with call of duty the lady looked at me with a funny look and recomended a computer one which isnt compatable with a playstation


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, this one probably sounds stupid, but I get really annoyed when BOM or weather reporters refer to dry weather as 'fine'. I know it's just a figure of speech and all, but in a drought ridden country, a lack of rain is not fine! They should find a better term for it!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 25, 2010)

cris said:


> Can you supply some sort of evidence? Lots of ppl smoke tobacco with their weed which obviously makes it highly addictive and can also increase the risk of cancer(much like smoking ciggies). Other than that its a useful medical herb that only has severe negative effects on those predisposed to certain psychological disorders and causes subtle brain damage effecting short term memory and a few other minor things if used for long periods in high dosages.
> 
> Please fly to another country if you want to use it as treatment as its illegal in our country, even if it is widely accepted and decriminalised. Our government promotes the use of legal opiates and unmixed spirits instead.


Sorry i edited it and it what i meant to say was pot and alcohol account for the most amount of detox admissions
The people who go to these places for pot are also given nicotine replacement therapy but still suffer from mainly psychological condition from cannabis withdrawal such as insomnia and irritability.
Although cannabis hardly creates a physical dependence with the user it is addictive
http://www.thegooddrugsguide.com/cannabis/addiction.htm


----------



## channi (Jan 25, 2010)

My Dad nearly died this week.


----------



## channi (Jan 25, 2010)

cris said:


> Can you supply some sort of evidence? Lots of ppl smoke tobacco with their weed which obviously makes it highly addictive and can also increase the risk of cancer(much like smoking ciggies). Other than that its a useful medical herb that only has severe negative effects on those predisposed to certain psychological disorders


Problem with this is you end up in the psych ward before you know if it has this effect on you, I have several family members who found out the hard way.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 25, 2010)

Having running the household responsibilities fall upon me, and being yelled at when something doesn't go right, being the one my family takes everything out on, being the star of my friends gossip grape vine, which inevitably ended a good relationship of mine... and things between us are still screwed up... ergh I'm just over life and it's complications right now... Just want something not to go wrong for once...


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Sorry i edited it and it what i meant to say was pot and alcohol account for the most amount of detox admissions



A slight ommision there... Alcohol is a far more dangerous drug, its highly addictive once you drink enough, i still like it most of the time though  I guess any sort of habit can be addictive(keeping reptiles is a good example), but pot cant really be conisidered similar to highly addictive drugs like nicotine, heroin, speed or alcohol. Strangly enough they actually taught us at school that smoking weed as an occasional thing was the least dangerous recreational drug, but they still said it was bad etc. 

[video=youtube;HXnUZBD_qV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXnUZBD_qV4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

well my winge for the day...... i was thrown off a young horse last night and some how ended up underneath it... it reared up and came straight down on my left hand.. now have 4 black swollan fingers and a black fat as thumb and a really damn sore hand.... and pride!


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 27, 2010)

channi said:


> My Dad nearly died this week.



Hope all is ok now


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 27, 2010)

poggle said:


> well my winge for the day...... I was thrown off a young horse last night and some how ended up underneath it... It reared up and came straight down on my left hand.. Now have 4 black swollan fingers and a black fat as thumb and a really damn sore hand.... And pride!



ouch!!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> ouch!!



yes big ouch... didnt sleep at all last night coz of how much it hurt...even with pain killers... dont think anything broken, but a 400 + kg horse coming down on hand isnt pleasent, so much pressure it split the end of 2 of my fingers right open.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 27, 2010)

my rant for today.... when someone acts one mood to your face to make you feel srry for them or bad for something youve done.. but then they are perfectly fine and normal to everyone else because they dont want them to "feel sorry for them!" hypocrit much?

i hate it when jehova's witnesses knock on my door and preach to me, and even after i tell them im not relgious, continue to try and push "god" on me. "im not religious" "well lots of people say that but thats because theyre afraid to trust god" "HOW CAN I TRUST SOMEONE I DONT BELIEVE IN" i dont care if youre religious, just dont preach to me about it !

andddd.. i also hate .... old people getting cranky because theyre $2 cookie bag doesnt get senior discount, grrrr


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> i hate it when jehova's witnesses knock on my door and preach to me, and even after i tell them im not relgious, continue to try and push "god" on me. "im not religious" "well lots of people say that but thats because theyre afraid to trust god" "HOW CAN I TRUST SOMEONE I DONT BELIEVE IN" i dont care if youre religious, just dont preach to me about it !



Just give them snakes, they love snakes  They dont come and visit me, but i wish they did i could have some good fun with their small minds.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2010)

My vent for the day is the damm paper towel in my hatchy beardeds cages! I get pissed off so much tryino hold it down while i tape it so no crickets get under it. I was hell agro hahaha


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

My vent is stupid fitted sheets. ( especially when they don't fit properly). Woke up early on Monday and thought great, i don't have to go to work, and rolled over again to go back to sleep. Put my hand down on the mattress and that is when the " fitted" elastic sheet thing came loose and quickly engulfed my hand. All those childhood fears of monsters under that bed etc came flooding back in that split second.


----------



## cement (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd to say a nice big GET FIRETRUCKED to all the council building inspectors.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

cris said:


> Just give them snakes, they love snakes  They dont come and visit me, but i wish they did i could have some good fun with their small minds.


 

Ah Cris, my Jehovah Witness friends bring THEIR friends to look at my snakes. You see, they mystical-ness of the snakes movements suddenly become a point of the wonderous design of Jehovah's. Lol. Because I tried the whole snake thing... My snakes were in my Living Room & I actually had my big BHP around my neck when they rocked up. It is not their 'small mind' it is that they are as passionate about 'saving' people as we are about snakes. Tolerance... We all need some.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

But on the subject of venting.... My annoying ex made me promises (before I dumped him lying rear-end) and now has gne back on them all. To make it worse I am having to move again to avoid him... I am SO over lying men. I REALLY wish I had never told him when I fell pregnant, just avoided him for a LONG time (like the rest of my life).

He is one of the Shovel Brigade. I thought he liked my snakes, until he killed the rats & tried to kill my snakes, because his new girlfriend (why he is my ex!!) 'hates snakes' and they deadly snakes (pythons you stupid cow!!!) should be run over or chopped up.


----------



## Jen (Jan 27, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> my rant for today.... when someone acts one mood to your face to make you feel srry for them or bad for something youve done.. but then they are perfectly fine and normal to everyone else because they dont want them to "feel sorry for them!" hypocrit much?
> 
> i hate it when jehova's witnesses knock on my door and preach to me, and even after i tell them im not relgious, continue to try and push "god" on me. "im not religious" "well lots of people say that but thats because theyre afraid to trust god" "HOW CAN I TRUST SOMEONE I DONT BELIEVE IN" i dont care if youre religious, just dont preach to me about it !
> 
> andddd.. i also hate .... old people getting cranky because theyre $2 cookie bag doesnt get senior discount, grrrr



Tell them you're pagan, worked a treat for, they never came back


----------



## channi (Jan 28, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Hope all is ok now


 
He is improving and finally out of the ICU, breathing for himself and has regained his long term memory at least. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

ok so here is my vent for today...... i fell out of bed last night


----------



## dadaman (Jan 28, 2010)

My vent for the day is my partner. She needs more patience. When I am working, I am doing just that. I don't have time to drop everything to do what she wants there and then.

Happy now


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

dadaman said:


> My vent for the day is my partner. She needs more patience. When I am working, I am doing just that. I don't have time to drop everything to do what she wants there and then.
> 
> Happy now



yes i have had that problem too... know how it feels


----------



## dadaman (Jan 28, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yes i have had that problem too... know how it feels


It is soooo bad. When I want something done, it "will get done in good time". When she wants something done its "your not doing anything more important that what I want done, so you can do it now".

I wonder why she storms off in a huff when I tell her to wait in no uncertain terms?

I might ebay her, lol.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

dadaman said:


> It is soooo bad. When I want something done, it "will get done in good time". When she wants something done its "your not doing anything more important that what I want done, so you can do it now".
> 
> I wonder why she storms off in a huff when I tell her to wait in no uncertain terms?
> 
> I might ebay her, lol.



I have just learnt to say "Yes Sweety"


----------



## Tinky (Jan 28, 2010)

Dadman,

You need to use my brothers "Nine Job Rule"

Put simply if your partner gives you ten jobs to do, only complete nine.

That way you know what they are going to complain about for the next week.

If you do all ten they will find something else to complain about, or more jobs.


My Rant:
I hate that limerance does not last, (thats the initial romantic bliss at the start of a new relationship).
65% of all women totaly lose their libedo within two years of marriage and or kids.

and please dont respond with how lucky you are that you are or you married a 35%'er, (because I really hate that).


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

well tinky i am due to be married soon..... now you got me worried.... i think ill have to get her to sign a contract first lol


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

i want to rant about my stupid fat horse. he windsucks, he cuts his lovely white legs up playing amongst the rocks under the gumtree in his paddock, he gets sunburn on his nose, he's shy about his ears being touched (pain in the rear for putting the bridle on!) and now hes got a sore bloody back.

oh and he tried to kill my dogs.

oh and did i mention he will only lunge one way? try and turn him and he turns into a big farting bucking evil monster from hell. sigh.

if he behaves himself today it will be the first time i've ridden him since last October.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

haha he will be nice and fresh for you shoo... good luck with it


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

:'( i want to LIVE damnit! 

i have a trainer out with him at the moment. blergh. horses need indicators, you know? like 'oooh i think i'm going to go UP now!' *shoo gets chucked into a nearby tree* warning would be nice.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

haha happened to me the other day.. 3 bucks i was off on the ground, horse came down on me and jammed my hand into ground.... 4 black fingers and thumb, and one fat fat hand lol


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 28, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> i want to rant about my stupid fat horse. he windsucks, he cuts his lovely white legs up playing amongst the rocks under the gumtree in his paddock, he gets sunburn on his nose, he's shy about his ears being touched (pain in the rear for putting the bridle on!) and now hes got a sore bloody back.
> 
> oh and he tried to kill my dogs.
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD!! I thought you could have been my daughter for a minute!
Her horse hasn't tried to kill dogs, but he did kick out at a trainer once, and apart from the ear thing (what's with that??!) and being fat and windsucking, we could be talking about the same horse.
HAHAHA That's funny :lol:
She does take him to a horse chiro who is just brilliant


----------



## Claire (Jan 28, 2010)

wow cant believe the amount of people who own snakes AND horses!!! thats so excellent!!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah we had a chiro come out on monday, he doesnt seem sore now and we're fixing up his sunburn with filtabac, works a treat. got the fence hot now so if he tries to suck he gets a sore nose for his troubles. and hes not really fat, just a guts  hes very smart though, darn quarter horses! anyway, like i said if hes good today (oh please oh please striker he a good boy) *camera is coming, should be funny!* all will be well. fingers crossed everybody!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

you will have to get some pics shoo,, we have another rising 3 yr old registered quarter coming this arvo... apparently he can buck well,, so should be fun... more sore bones to come


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jan 28, 2010)

i *HATE* the new guy at work who whistles every time he walks past my desk! Annoying much??


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 28, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> i *HATE* the new guy at work who whistles every time he walks past my desk! Annoying much??



Maybe he is coming on to you??


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jan 28, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Maybe he is coming on to you??


 
That made me throw up a little bit in my mouth!

And whistling the 'Roger Ramjet' tune is no way to get my attention in a good way :|


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2010)

o well roger ramjet does it for me lol NOT


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> i *HATE* the new guy at work who whistles every time he walks past my desk! Annoying much??


 

A Filipinio ( sp? ) guy at work keeps doing that too. Annoying! Another guy told him to shut up and he complained to the boss that the guy yelled at him because he was " whistling in Filipino" .


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 28, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> A Filipinio ( sp? ) guy at work keeps doing that too. Annoying! Another guy told him to shut up and he complained to the boss that the guy yelled at him because he was " whistling in Filipino" .



HAHAHAHAHAHA!! :lol:


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jan 28, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> A Filipinio ( sp? ) guy at work keeps doing that too. Annoying! Another guy told him to shut up and he complained to the boss that the guy yelled at him because he was " whistling in Filipino" .


 
hahahahahaha!!! The new guy at work is South African so to avoid an awkward conversation about him whistling in South African I might just bring my ipod to work and turn the volume up!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!! :lol:


 


JoceyFisch said:


> hahahahahaha!!! The new guy at work is South African so to avoid an awkward conversation about him whistling in South African I might just bring my ipod to work and turn the volume up!


 

Should have seen the look on the bosses face when he said that to him!


----------



## snakelvr (Jan 28, 2010)

1. I hate it when ignorant people believe the only good snake is a dead snake. (This includes my sons teacher)
2. I hate it when you're patiently waiting for a carpark only for someone coming from a different direction cuts you off to it. (My son has learnt so many 'colourful' words from mummys unhappiness!)
3. I hate it when you go out of your way to help someone, only for them to not give a rats ****.
4. Mothers-in-laws
5. When it rains heavily, the water gets into the lines & shorts it out or crosses calls. I discovered this 5 days ago (we recently moved), and I have not had any phone service since (no mobile phone reception here either)
6. That time of the month - sorry fellas!
7. The aweful female that married my brother in law. Such a waste of perfectly good air - ( I won't go into details - lets just say we don't have all night to list all the bad things about her)

Um, yeah, OK - I think that's it for now. Phew! & I thought I had problems!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 28, 2010)

My vent is this damm heat!!!1


----------



## Poggle (Jan 29, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> 1. I hate it when ignorant people believe the only good snake is a dead snake. (This includes my sons teacher)
> 2. I hate it when you're patiently waiting for a carpark only for someone coming from a different direction cuts you off to it. (My son has learnt so many 'colourful' words from mummys unhappiness!)
> 3. I hate it when you go out of your way to help someone, only for them to not give a rats ****.
> 4. Mothers-in-laws
> ...




Wow, maybe you need some more bubbly and a holiday some where 

Ok so my vent for the day today.... hmm, i have a lot of fencing to do today and exams and training and being nice to mother in law


----------



## dadaman (Jan 29, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> A Filipinio ( sp? ) guy at work keeps doing that too. Annoying! Another guy told him to shut up and he complained to the boss that the guy yelled at him because he was " whistling in Filipino" .



Hahaha. The guy at work should have told the boss that he was complementing him in Aussie


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 29, 2010)

vent 1)
is that one of my "Friends" just got a coastal and he doesnt even know how to look after the thing. he thinks it eats more because its lighter in colour compared to her brother snake, he feeds it every 2 days, and he is set on the fact his coastal is prettier than my woma because his has "blue/green on its head"
i never tried to tell him my woma was better looking, however he insisted his coastal was much more beautiful. he then proceeded to tell me how boring stimsons are, when i doubt he has ever seen or held one in real life. 

vent 2)
my biology teacher has absoultly no faith that i will pass chemistry this year (she'll be my chem teacher too) she basically said i am not smart enough and shouldnt do it. i then visualised punching her in the face and felt slightly happier. im already stressed enough about it, she could be abit more supporitve, agreed?

vent 3)
MEN ! not all. i have an ex who is still interested in me, without sounding like white trash id like to say his attraction is purely physical, which he has made quite clear to me numerous times. the catch - he has a girlfiend. the worst part - i asked him "what about your girl?" he replied with "what about her?"
needless to say im glad we only dated for two weeks o.o

end rant for today.. im liking thiss... getting stuff off my chest haha


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are some of mine

- PETA/RSPCA type bleeding hearts who are deluded, ignorant idiots, yet think the are rightous without having any grasp of reality or understanding of nature.

- Snake ppl who think Elapids with venom that can kill or cause serious harm to humans are harmless because they dont intentionally go around targeting humans.

- Those who think Australia should increase its population to try and dodge economic troubles without thinking through the consequences(anyone been watching the 7:30 report lately?).

- People who trust the media without thinking and those who expect the media not to hype stuff up all the time.

- Over regulation, while serious offences are treated lightly.

- All Australians being branded as racist because a few Indians are victims of violent crime, much of which has nothing to do with race. The obvious hypocracy of saying Australians are racist is amusing, but its not a good thing for all the stupid ppl with little or no education who may believe it.

-The old "they were here first" being used not when you go to the park for a BBQ but rather for discrimination between human 'races' or between species that evolved earlier than another. Especially if they use antibiotics or bug spray.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jan 30, 2010)

omg i neeed this... ppl who drive hotted up turbos wanting to race me off the lights i ride a 2001 GSXR1300 i dont care that you have 19inch wheels and a blow off valve, my bike does 170kmh in first. second 4x4 morons that want to use me as a mobile speed bump and for the love of god why is the US president given the title leader of the free word sorry was a vote taken. thanks for listening


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 30, 2010)

1.I hate and am REALLY sick of people who think that "white Australians" are not true Australians because the Aboriginal People were here first..... I don't need to explain how wrong that is... I'm a PROUD Australian and never once wanted to be anywhere but Australia and to have people tell me that just because Aboriginals were here 1st I'm not one...Even on Australia Day *shakes fist* 
2. SICK OF BEING LABELLED RACIST....Yeah I'm talking to you Kevin Rudd's Nephew
3. Sick of bloody mosquitoes .... Why cant they give me a break *tear* (atleast I hope they are mosquitoes O.O )
4. Sick of being called 'cuz' or 'bro'.. By random people....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> 4. Sick of being called 'cuz' or 'bro'.. By random people....



I'm sorry about that, just need to stop all the kiwi's coming in! :lol:
Which leads to my rant.. ignorant people that amazingly can judge a country without visiting it, how can you know it's a "****hole" when you have never been there? This rant has been spawned from international ex-friends. Although you get people like this from every country, and I would like to slap them.
They say "oh na that place is horrible, and the people are bastards too" oh ok have you been there? "na don't want to it's a ****hole!" so how do you know it is?
Won't be visiting those friends again.


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> 3. Sick of bloody mosquitoes .... Why cant they give me a break *tear* (atleast I hope they are mosquitoes O.O )



But they were here first  Its gives them rights to give you nasty diseases and worst of all buzz in your ears when you try to sleep.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 30, 2010)

cris said:


> But they were here first  Its gives them rights to give you nasty diseases and worst of all buzz in your ears when you try to sleep.


 Touche lol haha i hate that little buzz and you know your going to wake up with a really bloody itchy bite somewhere ..... But you dont know how to delay it


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 30, 2010)

Gee Poggle, who would have thought your thread would take off like this?? :lol::lol:
I don't really have a gripe, cept I'm sick of waking up in the early hours and not being able to go back to sleep


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

i hate people who dont turn up when they're supposed to. i just fired my horse's trainer because we have appointments and she never shows, saying OH OH SORRY HUNNIE I TEXT UR OTHA PHONE. CANT MAKE IT TDAY! sheesh woman, im paying you for a reason dont give me tose lame excuses i DONT HAVE ANOTHER PHONE. anywho, end rant. in other news: my horse needs a new trainer, i fail at lunging and at present he's still winning the whole 'whos the herd leader?' argument. i fail at life.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

hey shoo, you dont fail at life mate  alot of trainers are like that. Thats why it was easier for me to start my own busniess doing it lol... 
But i reckon you should try working him yourself i reckon you will be surprised what you can achieve.

Ok so my rant for the day;

1) My mates dad died last night, and although he may have liked the drink too much, he was never violent or abusive on it, he still brought in money, still worked on the property just like any on else, and for her mum to turn around and say it is a good thing i think is harsh, for damn sake he was 60 yrs old and only started drinking heavy at 55. 5 years and he is worth nothing after 55? That annoyed me.

2) People trying to tell me bout something they clearly know nothing about. Such as "You have to be completely dominant over an abused horse if you want to win the trust" BULL CRAP!

3) I wanted to go fishing tomorrow but cant cause of all the storms up here!

4) Well i guess im just having one of those sad days today and i hate it!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

you could buy a kiddie pool and put some cod in it and go fishing from your porch! great idea? i know! eh.

also, trainer told me to stab him i the nose with a NEEDLE if he ever tries to bite me. uummmmm? no!?

also, yeah im working him, training him to stay put when his halter is on even if hes not tied up while i groom/tack/untack/ignore him etc hes being lovely but his back is sore again from FALLING OVER LIKE A LOSER and bunging it up again  fail. got a lovely natural therapy lady coming out to work on his lunging and then as soon as his back is sorted again (such cute stretches we make him do!) he (we) will be having lessons each week to get his knowledge up to scratch, yippee! 

my rant for the day (this is such good therapy!) actually, i dont have one. YIPPEEE!!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> you could buy a kiddie pool and put some cod in it and go fishing from your porch! great idea? i know! eh.
> 
> also, trainer told me to stab him i the nose with a NEEDLE if he ever tries to bite me. uummmmm? no!?
> 
> ...



kiddie pool is tempting! 
A needle in the nose........ NO sudden jab and blood = freaked out horses, just m opinion. If ya ever are bringing your horse up this way let us know


----------



## euphorion (Jan 30, 2010)

you know pog. i just might. hes a lovely by really, got oodles of talent but im still learning too so its hard to convince him that hes actually a SMART horse and not a silly little twit. sigh.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

We got a young one yesterday... 3 yr old QH gelding. Docs Oak and SPinifex on dads side and Doc bar and Jack Daniels on mum side.... badly abused and nervous as hell. never been on a float, took 15 minutes  and never been rugged done in 10 mins this morning, he will be a quick learner i think


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2010)

My gripe for the day? I just hate it when in a car park, and i'm backing out,only to have some peanuts decide to walk slowly, I might add, across the back of the car!!!!!!! My fear is that they have a kiddie with them nearer the car!!! I HATE THAT!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 31, 2010)

dipcidame i know what you mean i was driving through a carpark the other day and these two idiots walked so so so slow right infront of my car AND WOULD NOT MOVE. i beeped and everything but they wouldnt get out of the bloody way. when i drove past them i yelled at them rather rudely and felt better


----------



## snakelvr (Jan 31, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Wow, maybe you need some more bubbly and a holiday some where
> 
> Ok so my vent for the day today.... hmm, i have a lot of fencing to do today and exams and training and being nice to mother in law


 
Yeah yeah I know Pog. Problem is I've all but given up drinking. That holiday thing does sound good though. Might have to try that sometime. Hhmm. Now what is a holiday again? :?


----------



## Steman (Jan 31, 2010)

Today my housemate moved out WOOT!!!! i had quite a few issues with her. one of her friends opened my snakes tank and they both escaped while i was away for 2 days over xmas. of course she denied all this. when she left how ever, her partner left a nice pile of rubbish on my front lawn yesterday. so being the nice guy i am piled it up and put it with all of her things for them to put in the bin before she left. but no her partner just left the pile there and did nothing with it.

rant over now im just glad i can enjoy my house all to myself


----------



## Poggle (Jan 31, 2010)

ok my rant for the day.... i want to go riding.,,... but it is raining.... enough said


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

Someones stupid cat vomited ALL over the verandah from one end to the other. I heard two cats fighting outside last night and came out this morning and there was dried grass/bile everywhere and it is very hard to scrub off :evil:


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

Back at school... 'Nuff said


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried to brush my hair today, and im a bad sleeper, so it gets very knotty, i tried using my good brush, and my hair is slowly falling out because im stressed, and HEY! a bunch comes out, i scream, go back to brushing my hair, AND THE BRUSH BREAKS HALFWAY THROUGH A GIANT KNOT. F-M-L.


----------



## ravan (Jan 31, 2010)

pisces crickets. 
i spent $8 on a box of large crickets, and there was only 3 alive int here. 3!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Was changing brakes on motorbike today no biggy got the old pads out stuffed around a bit wondering why i couldn't get the new ones to fit turns out they are the wrong ones so had to put old ones back in and try again tomorrow . Ahhhhhh thats better life can be so trying.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

ravan said:


> pisces crickets.
> i spent $8 on a box of large crickets, and there was only 3 alive int here. 3!



Oh such a common event for me *tear*


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 31, 2010)

My RANTS for the day...

*I hate my job, never get paid on time, etc..

*I still live at home and hate it

*My car electrics stuffed up last week WHILE HERPING so now I cannot drive at night until i get it fixed, as my dash lights/ headlights/ high beams/ speedo/ hot cold guage don't work anymore, after a HORRIBLE electrical smell behind the steering wheel.. Also when I turn left the stereo works and when I turn right the stereo turns off... So thats money I dont have because I just paid for my TAFE...

*I work full time but only get paid for 3 days a week, and people think I have all the time off in the world and just because 2 days a week are voluntary... So everyone thinks i have all these days off to do my stuff when I only have Tues and Thurs...

*Ive been looking for a new job for a while and it seems its to no avail...

*Because I'm nearly 20 and live at home sceptical people think I have all the money in the world, when really I DON'T.. If I did, my car would WORK and I wouldn't be living at home anymore!!! Also I would have bought adult breeding pairs of snakes and breeding them by now.. But alas I can't AFFORD them!

*I want to breed my snakes but they aren't old enough or don't weigh enough, and I haven't got a set of probes so I don't know what 2 of them are of the 4...

There are plenty more, but Ill share them another day...


Nat!


----------



## Poggle (Feb 1, 2010)

damn bout ur lights.. puts a bummer on the whole the situation.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 1, 2010)

my english tutor cant spell "track" , luckily i dont have to pay her


----------



## justbrad (Feb 1, 2010)

I just wasted $16 and an hour and thirty eight minutes of my life watching 'WANTED' with Angelina Jolie. If that wasnt the sh#$est movie ever bought out, i dont no what will be!


----------



## naledge (Feb 1, 2010)

ravan said:


> pisces crickets.
> i spent $8 on a box of large crickets, and there was only 3 alive int here. 3!



It's weird, it costs $8 for you but only $5 for me, and I'm in a town where hardly anyone keeps herps.



herpsrule said:


> *I hate my job, never get paid on time, etc..



That's probably cause of Australia day.

My rant:

Yesterday I caught tinea from my girlfriends cat, itches like hell.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 1, 2010)

naledge said:


> It's weird, it costs $8 for you but only $5 for me, and I'm in a town where hardly anyone keeps herps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

that sucks


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 1, 2010)

naledge said:


> It's weird, it costs $8 for you but only $5 for me, and I'm in a town where hardly anyone keeps herps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eww..Dude how the heck did you get tinea from the cat ? wait wait...forget i asked..

Im sick of people stopping 3 meters over the pedestrian walk way at the lights then getting annoyed because I look angry....


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2010)

naledge said:


> Yesterday I caught tinea from my girlfriends cat, itches like hell.



Probably 'ring worm' which is actually a type of fungus, still better than getting toxo which can kill or cause severve birth defects in developing babies(cats would kill far more ppl than venomous snakes this way). tinea powder should help, it works well on reptile egg fungus anyway.

Another reason why roaming cats should be eliminated.


----------



## naledge (Feb 1, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Eww..Dude how the heck did you get tinea from the cat ? wait wait...forget i asked..
> 
> Im sick of people stopping 3 meters over the pedestrian walk way at the lights then getting annoyed because I look angry....



Haha, well it's common name is ringworm, I just don't wanna say that cause it sounds gross and isn't actually a worm at all. Cats and dogs get it from the dirt then give it to people. It's agony, you can't scratch it because it spreads, but it itches more than a mosquito bite.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 2, 2010)

my rant for the day is ungrateful customers! you give them a discount and they just keep wanting more!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 2, 2010)

ARGHHHHHHH..... So sick of being polite to people (like opening a door for someone) and to be met with nothing more than silence......


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 2, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> ARGHHHHHHH..... So sick of being polite to people (like opening a door for someone) and to be met with nothing more than silence......



But good for you to do it anyway. 
I teach my son to be courteous as well,but sometimes, some women make me ashamed to be one....

oops...just realised you said 'people' not 'women'


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 2, 2010)

Its so sad... My parents always told me to be polite...But its very frustrating when i open the door for them HOLD it...and then they just walk in...what is it..MY JOB.. No! ARGHH


----------



## Scragly (Feb 2, 2010)

By the way lycra isn't to be "cool" and riding 2 abrest is legal and I find that it is mostly the drivers that make it a danger for riders on the road and is it really that hard to go 10km/h below the speed limit for a short time.



nabu120 said:


> also cyclists riding 2 or more abrest around narrow windey blind roads, your idiots and creating hazzards not just for yourself but also other road users! and lycra is not cool


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate it when people act like they know everything, but haven't even bothered to do ANY research, they just believe whatever the media tells them. :evil:


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 2, 2010)

Tahlia said:


> I hate it when people act like they know everything, but haven't even bothered to do ANY research, they just believe whatever the media tells them. :evil:



That really annoys me too, like they see people screaming global warming on tv, so they just assume it's a fact, never question it. If they did some research, they may find some interesting facts that doesn't conclude with human induced global warming... Or any warming for that matter.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 2, 2010)

friends who assume i will give them free **** at work because i work with food, i dont walk into kmart and expect some free dvds or something...
i have friends who work in fast food, and i dont nag at them to give me freebies


----------



## JoceyFisch (Feb 3, 2010)

Cats

Enough Said!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 3, 2010)

I hate it when people cut you off on the motorway from ipswich too goodna and give you the bird cause you were doing the right thing... And I hate stuck up B****** who drive and talk on thier mobile fones.....And I also hate people who cant handle a good royal speakin too lol oh my list could go on forever....I hate the fact I'm from darwin and don't like it here and would rather go back but can't lol


----------



## Poggle (Feb 3, 2010)

ignorant ppl


----------



## Poggle (Feb 3, 2010)

oh and people who think that horses whom have personality deserve to be dogged! GRRRRRRR
ME SO ANGRY


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Feb 3, 2010)

i hate buying a heap of snakes....then thinking 'hey would be nice to breed these guys soon'...getting them probed and being told you have nothing but a houseful of boys.......


----------



## Poggle (Feb 5, 2010)

i hate the feeling of the weekend... knowing that it will be gone only to quick!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate only having one day weekends, even worse!


----------



## Poggle (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah one day weekends suck...

Ok so my vent.........

I got home on friday to find out one of my male spotteds had some how escaped its enclosure! i got home and was devastated! I looked every where, turned my whole place up side down but i live in the bush... what are the chances i would find it?

I gave up and decided i would buy another male when i was ready to get another one. Still really up set. So i heard my dogs going off last night and walked out hoping it was my snake,.... but no it wasnt... my partner kept saying "you will find it i bet".... and i kept saying "no i wont, when ya lose a snake out here you never find them!" Well dont you hate it when your always wrong! Last night it started raining and all the frogs were calling and things were all out left right and centre and my mother in law was walking round the porch and all of a sudden..................."Michael.... your snake!"

Sure enough there he was... sticking his lil head out from under neath the portable engel fridge... needless to say he wasnt real happy about being caught. Tried to tag me a few times putting him back.
Have put him in another enclosure until i can work out just how he managed to get out of this one... i have had smaller snakes in there and not once has one gotten out, so im not sure if someone has open the enclosure and not told me bout the snake getting out or what.

But yeah am happier bout it now


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

im at work nuff said


----------



## snakelvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Been stuck in the house for the last week & a half looking after my sick son. Hubby decided to work all day yesterday to help out his brother & today he's gone off riding his motorbike. When I say I'd like to spend some time with him he just says 'well I'm here now aint I'. Yippee.


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

being told by a herper who is older than me but has been keeping for less time that i am less expireanced because im only 22 has pretty much put me in a foul mood for the rest of the day and it wasnt even on aps.


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

i mean its not like i have spent the last 5 years devoting 60 -70% of my time to studying reptiles or anything and even if i had i apparently still dont know anything cuz im olny 22 apparently i have to be 40-50 before my opinions and views a valid 

(actually has sarcasum dripping off the screen.)


----------



## it_slithers (Feb 7, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> I hate only having one day weekends, even worse!


 weeee - kendssss???? Wha???


----------



## Poggle (Feb 7, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> i mean its not like i have spent the last 5 years devoting 60 -70% of my time to studying reptiles or anything and even if i had i apparently still dont know anything cuz im olny 22 apparently i have to be 40-50 before my opinions and views a valid
> 
> (actually has sarcasum dripping off the screen.)



You mind if i ask what site?


----------



## frognut (Feb 9, 2010)

My vent 
people who think because you work at a supermarket on a register that they can treat you like crap and its their god given right. Or better still that they can be talking away on their mobile phones and not even acknowledge you exist the whole time. :evil: We are people too. Its just bloody rude. Good manners will get you a long way in life.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Some people are only alive in this world because it’s illegal to kill them...
Common decency- make plans, stick to them, THEN invite me. Don’t invite me to hang out, make me wait until 9:30pm to find out what the hell is going on, then decide to tell me that you suddenly can’t catch up anymore but you can catch up tomorrow night, then wonder why I say no. I am so damn sick of coming second best in people’s plans.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Feb 11, 2010)

STUPID STUPID IRRESPONSIBLE P PLATERS!!!

Make me furious! Another day another news story about a P Plater in a fatal accident!

Read a couple of good articles yesterday... Time to stop mollycoddling prats with P-plates | Article | The Punch

Too fast, too young - has teen driving become worse? | Article | The Punch

Maybe I've lived a sheltered life but I never did any of that crap.. and my first car was a 4 cyl, 80's model celica.. i was lucky if I could get it to 100kph! 

Just makes me angry.. and sad for all the people that get hurt when their son or daughter is killed!






ok now i feel marginally better!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

my sister has her p's and she isnt a hoon
its good old fashioned marginalization
focus everyones opinions on the bad drivers
and dont mention the potentially large numbers of p platers who ARE senseable
not saying they all are.. i know plenty of bad p plater drivers, but plenty of good ones too.


my rant for today is
wait
is this possible
i...dont...think..i...have...one !


----------



## naledge (Feb 11, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> i...dont...think..i...have...one !



The day's not over yet, plenty of time for something to pee you off.


----------



## Jen (Feb 11, 2010)

Newbies at the viv where I work refusing to listen to me as I am not high enough in the 'food chain' to be supervising them apparently. Well hon, next time you cull a litter of white pups without getting me to check coat colour, I won't be responsible for you completely screwing up the project. And when the CEO comes in and sees you with your hands in the cage, enjoy being fired, I'll wave bye bye.

Vent over


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sick and tired of being oogled as some sort of sex object! - That's my vent!.................8)


----------



## JoceyFisch (Feb 11, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> my sister has her p's and she isnt a hoon
> its good old fashioned marginalization
> focus everyones opinions on the bad drivers
> and dont mention the potentially large numbers of p platers who ARE senseable
> not saying they all are.. i know plenty of bad p plater drivers, but plenty of good ones too.


 
I completely agree.. I do believe that there is a majority of P plate drivers who are sensible and take care on the roads. I'm not disputing that at all.. A lot of drivers who have had their licence for years and years can (and do) cause accidents.. 

but I DO think that some (just some) P platers need to grow up and realise that there are rules there for a reason.. especially the "Only 1 passenger aged under 21 (excluding immediate family members) may travel with you between 11pm and 5am" rule.. in the last couple of weeks the stories in the news with P plate drivers all had passengers in their cars late at night!

It's just so sad to see all these young lives being wasted...


----------



## thals (Feb 11, 2010)

I hate suffering from severe depression, an eating disorder & insomnia all at the same time. 

I hate constantly being broke (not well enough to work) and still having to tend to 10 pups and 2 dogs not to mention pay for all their food, worming, vaccs etc. with absolutely no help being offered from my family. Oh and the noise from their constant squealing! When you suffer from insomnia, it only makes it worse!!!

I hate not having a full licence and car.

I hate having an abusive father who continues to speak of/to me in a derogatory way and locks me out of my own home.

Long distance relationships!!! Grrrr


----------



## thals (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh yeah n flies!!! Filthy bloody things are everywhere *swats air*


----------



## Daryl_H (Feb 11, 2010)

im over the old weather in melbourne ATM to muggie


----------



## licky (Feb 11, 2010)

i hate P Platers being discrminated against. P Platers arent the only ones that crash.
i hate people who think Hip Hop is all guns, drugs, and hoe's
i hate people who hate snake "just because"
i hate emo music
i hate people who get sad/ pissed off over the tinyiest things like whistling or something
i hate chicks who think they deserve everythin just because their family gave them everything
i hate people who think "Australia is full" 
i hate not getting the respect i deserve.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2010)

...I'm sick of being pinched on the butt by grannies in supermarkets! Geeez that really gets me hot under the collar!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I'm sick and tired of being oogled as some sort of sex object! - That's my vent!.................8)


 


moosenoose said:


> ...I'm sick of being pinched on the butt by grannies in supermarkets! Geeez that really gets me hot under the collar!


 
It's a hard life isn't is moose....I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> ...I'm sick of being pinched on the butt by grannies in supermarkets! Geeez that really gets me hot under the collar!



I'm sorry....  :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2010)

:lol: I knew there was something familiar about you shellfisch!


----------



## ammers (Feb 12, 2010)

ok my vent........

alot of people on here and other places say they are against exotics due to the probs they can harm our native reptiles in the wild and because they are illegal,(fair comment).... but when you ask them IF they were legal MOST (IF NOT ALL) will tell you what would own IF they were legal.........not even giving the wild animals another thought.So where are their morals when it comes to the wild animals???


----------



## Poggle (Feb 13, 2010)

my vent.......... i miss my girl.


----------



## Nagraj (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 13, 2010)

When your car breaks down and you are sitting there already annoyed with the hazzards on and the bonnet up and idiots sit behind you beeping the horn! :evil:
Then they seemed suprised, and their window goes up pretty fast, when you get out of the car rolling your sleeves up giving them a mouthful? :?


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 13, 2010)

young people who have had their first snake for 5 minutes and think they know it all.......


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

brisbane north tafe open learning are incomptetent. i have been waiting a week for asessment results - i cannot move on with my course until i know results for this assessment. and i only have till the end of april to finish about 4 more pieces of assessment )i am also studying 3 other subject and work part time i only have sunday to myself which is when i try to cram as much of my home study in as possible.)
i should have had longer than till the end of april, but tafe failed to mention my start date for the course was the 10th of december, not the 27th of january like the booklet said.
GRRRR


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2010)

Well here is mine..... I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY Hate Valentines day... I can't stand it....


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Well here is mine..... I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY Hate Valentines day... I can't stand it....


 
AHH same, its so lame


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2010)

I just hate it..... I reckon it will just get worse as time goes on


----------



## itbites (Feb 13, 2010)

Aww I've just tried like 5 times to put up a soppy valentines day thread but something screws up everytime I try  

Oh well Happy Valentines Day all you bitter buggers  XXX


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 13, 2010)

Nagraj said:


>



amidoinitrite?


----------



## dsideotm (Feb 14, 2010)

1. Icy steps, I get up, walk out to my car to go get coffee, the next thing I know I am face down on the ground
2. People who live in this ice-box their whole life and still have not figured out how to drive in the snow
3. T.V.
4. The whole graduation/grad school application process... is there anything more tedious and about 90% unnecessary
5. An ex who continuously finds ways to tell you how "Great!" they are doing...even when you try to avoid them


----------



## naledge (Feb 14, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> amidoinitrite?



Legend. You remind me of the people of a certain imageboard.



Mighty_Moose said:


> Well here is mine..... I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY Hate Valentines day... I can't stand it....





fritzi2009 said:


> AHH same, its so lame



I went 17 years without having someone to spend valentines day with, but I'm lucky this year, so I'm going to have a wonderful day.


----------



## naledge (Feb 14, 2010)

dsideotm said:


> 1. Icy steps, I get up, walk out to my car to go get coffee, the next thing I know I am face down on the ground
> 2. People who live in this ice-box their whole life and still have not figured out how to drive in the snow
> 3. T.V.
> 4. The whole graduation/grad school application process... is there anything more tedious and about 90% unnecessary
> 5. An ex who continuously finds ways to tell you how "Great!" they are doing...even when you try to avoid them



But... you live in Michigan? How can you not be happy all the time. That's where Home Improvement was set... It must be wonderful.


----------



## dsideotm (Feb 14, 2010)

naledge said:


> But... you live in Michigan? How can you not be happy all the time. That's where Home Improvement was set... It must be wonderful.


 
Haha, you make a great point, I guess I never thought of it that way


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

i got a cut in the top of my mouth in between my gum and my lip and is "beep" me the hell off


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 14, 2010)

Sick of waking up way earlier than usual and not being able to sleep


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 14, 2010)

Not being able to sleep in on Sunday..I 'ken hate that


----------



## Parko (Feb 14, 2010)

Teeth. I hate teeth. And Dentists. I do love sugar though, so it is a vicous circle.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with the teeth statement!
I paid 3 grand for braces and they ultimately caused me to get a hole inbetween my front two chompers because the enamel on my teeth became so soft it's just warn away.... Not happy Jan.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 20, 2010)

ANIMAL DUMPERS..... i have ended up with 6 kittens in our animals rescue program... 3 4 week olds and 3 1 week olds.... so now time to get them healthy and try and find homes for them


----------



## Choco (Feb 22, 2010)

HOSPITALS!!!...
Chest pain...Waited over 6 hours Sat night to be seen and sent straight home.
History:
Been having chest pains, and was seen by the hospital in Dec for excruciating chest pain then a couple GP visits since with recurring pain. Had numerous ECG's, blood and pathology tests to rule out/confirm all organs are working fine. They are. Doctors aren't sure and had theory and prescribed stuff for possible stomach ulcer or similar. In the mean time requesting an ultrasound as visual on organs. Told if pain returns or gets worse go straight to hospital as they have all the equipment at their disposal.

So I arrive late Sat night and give detailed history of above so they know exactly where I'm up to with trying to find an answer. They do more blood and an ECG after about 45 mins. Then the Waiting...Waiting...as it gets light outside get called in. The doctor asks where the pain is and says "Your bloods are fine so I'm happy to let you go home. I'm thinking it is something to do with your Gallbladder so definately get the ultrasound done."
*******!!!:x:x
I told him ultrasounds are booked out for 2 weeks, and I'm hear because my GP said if the pain returns or gets worse go straight to hospital as they have all the equipment at their disposal. The pain has now been for 2 days (which is bad).
His reply "Sorry its Saturday night so you won't get an ultrasound. Ring around the coast, it might cost you a bit but someone should be able to squeeze you in sometime this week. I can prescribe something for the pain and tablets for the gallbladder to relax the area.":x:x:x:x

They could've told me that after 2 hours (the time to get blood results). Not wait over 6 hrs.
So it seems I have to put up with pain and still not knowing. Mild gallbladder problems should only last 15 minutes to several hours, mine is now 4 days and not getting better. My fault I was unlucky enough I went in on Sat night I guess. They should have a sign on the door like Dreamworld etc...Sorry but due to it being Sat night we don't have any ultrasound, or Orthopaedic surgeons (a guy with a broken hand was sent home to come back in the morning)

Woosaaa...That's my rant, thanks for those taking the time to read.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 11, 2010)

Choco said:


> HOSPITALS!!!...
> Chest pain...Waited over 6 hours Sat night to be seen and sent straight home.
> History:
> Been having chest pains, and was seen by the hospital in Dec for excruciating chest pain then a couple GP visits since with recurring pain. Had numerous ECG's, blood and pathology tests to rule out/confirm all organs are working fine. They are. Doctors aren't sure and had theory and prescribed stuff for possible stomach ulcer or similar. In the mean time requesting an ultrasound as visual on organs. Told if pain returns or gets worse go straight to hospital as they have all the equipment at their disposal.
> ...


 

My god - I hope I don't get sick anytime soon - I heard the other day a poor older guy with terminal cancer couldn't get into the cancer motel the day before his booked treatment because they needed rooms available when the V8's were in town - Absolutely disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 11, 2010)

My rant for the day - the stuck up little so 'n so who married my brother in law. There's just soooo many things I could whinge about her. She just makes me so mad , so , ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to buy another kickboxing bag (sigh)


----------



## cris (Mar 11, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> My rant for the day - the stuck up little so 'n so who married my brother in law. There's just soooo many things I could whinge about her. She just makes me so mad , so , ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to buy another kickboxing bag (sigh)



Just make sure its big enough to fit her inside, no use wasting valuable sand that could be used for lizard enclosure substrate :lol: (jokes)


----------



## naledge (Mar 11, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> My rant for the day - the stuck up little so 'n so who married my brother in law. There's just soooo many things I could whinge about her. She just makes me so mad , so , ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to buy another kickboxing bag (sigh)



Your sister or your husband's brother's wife?


----------



## Grantlington (Mar 11, 2010)

cris said:


> Just make sure its big enough to fit her inside, no use wasting valuable sand that could be used for lizard enclosure substrate :lol: (jokes)



shovel and a bag of lime


----------



## dadaman (Mar 12, 2010)

My partners sister. Her husband looses his job for gambling whilst working, she drinks herself to the half tanked stage at least once every 2 days and lets her kids run around at all hours of the night and she has the hide to say I am a slack bludger because I have a 3 week break between ending a I.T. contact and starting another one. I am so glad they live 4 hours away and we never get to see them unless it is a special occasion. Spose I am also lucky that my partner is nothing like her. Anyone else have a sister in law or similar from hell?


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 12, 2010)

dadaman said:


> My partners sister. Her husband looses his job for gambling whilst working, she drinks herself to the half tanked stage at least once every 2 days and lets her kids run around at all hours of the night and she has the hide to say I am a slack bludger because I have a 3 week break between ending a I.T. contact and starting another one. I am so glad they live 4 hours away and we never get to see them unless it is a special occasion. Spose I am also lucky that my partner is nothing like her. Anyone else have a sister in law or similar from hell?



My brother was married to a b1tch. 
I wanted to kill her and I wasn't even married to her! :evil:
Lucky he is happily single now.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 12, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> My brother was married to a b1tch.
> I wanted to kill her and I wasn't even married to her! :evil:
> Lucky he is happily single now.


 
Shame she is still an evil b1ch though trying to make his life hell!

Just thinking about it makes me furious :evil:


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 12, 2010)

cris said:


> Just make sure its big enough to fit her inside, no use wasting valuable sand that could be used for lizard enclosure substrate :lol: (jokes)


 
I was just gonna kick the **** out of the bag, but there's an idea, 'fill' the bag before kicking it


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 12, 2010)

naledge said:


> Your sister or your husband's brother's wife?


 
My husbands youngist brothers wife.


----------



## soundfix (Mar 12, 2010)

*Plans fall apart*

:evil:-Not meaning to bump out your domestic discussion,though i feel i have a larger issue needing of a good venting.
You know when youve got an event you really want to go to, and plan the day, tickets ect,-then get ditched.Only having a small source of herp friends, if one friend backs out, it ********it.It would be okm to go alone,but my girlfriends were going to come check out some tanks ect, trying to persuade into owning a snake, or at least check out the expo, and get interested.
I suppose its just quite annoying, i could go alone, and sure to run into others, but jeeezzz it peaves me, when other people change their plans,without thinking of the implication on others.I wanted to go to this since last year.Damn
Now it seems i wont be going at all.I heard such things as'Better than Last year", Great Expo' ect, Its SOFAR(frog and reptile )expo Newcastle.
Anyway, must not make anymore arrangement with unreliable people, unless i except that they may be 'unreliabl'!!-That is All.


----------



## Funkstaa (Mar 12, 2010)

Whilst reading vents for some reason I had the hughsy not happy voice in my head 10 funny's!
Ne way here's mine...
1. I moved from sydney to a town of 1500 for hubby's work - I miss civilisation - a shopping centre isn't a shopping centre when it has 6 shops in it country bumpkins!!!
2. I hate that hubby doesn't understand when I need something for my set ups it's a need not a want, sick of him winging about the price of globes grrr
3. I HATE that people here in town think the only good snake is a dead snake!
4. I hate that my little sister calls me for EVERYTHING I love her to death but everything is a drama, there's always something wrong, I'm not superwoman I can't fix everything - especially when she lives 12 hours away!
5. I hate that I can't reach the bottom of my turtle tank to fix plants etc that they pull up...or that I can't get the water chemistry right - no matter what I do - or that I can't get a canister filter to work and hubby just puts it in the too hard basket : (
6. I hate that only after a few months my python is becoming healthy after paying waaay to much ( and that hubby reminds me of the price every time I hold him)
7. I hate that I have all these expectations on me to look after the kids, keep the house clean, cook something that everyone likes (giving up spicy food because no one else will eat it) , remember everyone's appointments etc I'm only 25 I want to travel I want to see my friends and I feel like an old lady stuck in the 50's baking cookies for afternoon tea...I hope they burn n taste like crap - actually no then they all complain more aaargh!
8. I hate that after being married for 3 years I still miss my ex gf and that my old besty is going out with her, but I love that she's gotten fat bahaha
9.I hate that every time I ask a real estate to lease a shop they are all sweet and when they ask what it's for and I say Tattoo shop they are butt munching *******s and all of a sudden don't return my calls
10. I hate ..... nope I fell better now .... takes deap breath - good idea starting a vent page muchly appreciated : )


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 12, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> Whilst reading vents for some reason I had the hughsy not happy voice in my head 10 funny's!
> Ne way here's mine...
> 1. I moved from sydney to a town of 1500 for hubby's work - I miss civilisation - a shopping centre isn't a shopping centre when it has 6 shops in it country bumpkins!!!
> 2. I hate that hubby doesn't understand when I need something for my set ups it's a need not a want, sick of him winging about the price of globes grrr
> ...



I know this is a Venting Thread, but I felt that you needed a hug....((((  ))))
- I don't even know if that's how to type a hug, but you get my drift


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> Whilst reading vents for some reason I had the hughsy not happy voice in my head 10 funny's!
> Ne way here's mine...
> 1. I moved from sydney to a town of 1500 for hubby's work - I miss civilisation - a shopping centre isn't a shopping centre when it has 6 shops in it country bumpkins!!!
> 2. I hate that hubby doesn't understand when I need something for my set ups it's a need not a want, sick of him winging about the price of globes grrr
> ...


 
Wow. =\
Sounds like you're under appreciated.
Hang in there.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry for bumping up an older thread, but I just need to vent a bit... I don't think I've been this strung up before...

You know how you have a fantastic day, and then it often gets followed by a REALLY ****ty one? That describes my last two days. Yesterday was fantastic, because I'd made plans etc/decided to go out to Winton for easter with a good friend + family (been by myself for about 4 months, nothing to talk to except the cats, fish and turt...), organised the time I'd leave etc etc and was REALLY looking forward to helping with the livestock, and just being out there again (I LOVE western QLD). So, I was in the best mood I've been in for aaaaagesss

Today I found out I now CAN'T go to winton and work, I had a crappy morning of lectures at uni, very narrowly avoided an accident on the way home (3 lane roundabout, lady cut straight across in front of me from left lane to the right,no indication or anything- had to slam on my brakes- she then proceded to drive at about 30km/hr on a 60km road). Come home, fairly cranky but not too bad. Go to hang up my washing and realise my bike is gone- walk over, check the cable (sitting on the floor) and its been bloody cut! All the stress from the last few months built up and I just had a breakdown- the bike cost about $250 to buy, and had about $150 worth of accessories on it. All friggen gone. It WASN'T in plain view from the front of the house, it was chained up with a decent chain system, and they just cut it and pinched the lot. I know it may not seem like a lot to you money wise (What, $400 to replace it- big deal, yeah?) but to me that is a LOT. I only just got a brand new expensive seat, just got it back from repairs, had new lights etc kitted out on it..... I'm penny-saving so much that I've dropped the type and quantity that I eat to save money. The bike was my best way of relieving stress and getting/staying fit, and now some bastards that felt it was ok to pinch, stole it. 

Its times like these I remember why I hate the human race. I never understand how people can be so self centered to steal things that belong to others, and that OTHERS have worked hard for to get, and that mean a lot? if its not yours, leave it alone, get out and get off your ****, earn the cash and buy one yourself.


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Sorry for bumping up an older thread, but I just need to vent a bit... I don't think I've been this strung up before...
> 
> You know how you have a fantastic day, and then it often gets followed by a REALLY ****ty one? That describes my last two days. Yesterday was fantastic, because I'd made plans etc/decided to go out to Winton for easter with a good friend + family (been by myself for about 4 months, nothing to talk to except the cats, fish and turt...), organised the time I'd leave etc etc and was REALLY looking forward to helping with the livestock, and just being out there again (I LOVE western QLD). So, I was in the best mood I've been in for aaaaagesss
> 
> ...


 
DAMN!!! That whole thing really sucks! Bloody dangerous drivers who are oblivious to the catastrophe they almost caused make my blood boil! And worse than that are low life scum bags who consider it their freakin right to invade your property and take the things that not only bring you happiness but that you worked hard to get! I think we should capture these people, give them blunt objects and throw them into an arena where they are forced to battle to the death, ancient roman style!!! Really feel for you on this one mate


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Not a bad idea morgs, but I rekon it should be modified- I want the blunt object (Nice and big, bit of weight for more impact) and they can be in the arena with me. 

Now I'm paranoid about things like my washing machine (only position it can be in is in view of the road when I'm not home/car isn't there) and my $500 turtle filter. 

I'm just... just... mhmm apparently currently wordless, can't describe what I feel like. Just... yeah. anyway.

I haven't yet calmed down enough to make a trip to the cops, not that they'll be able to really do anything. That was about 1hr 40mins ago that I got home, and I'm still not calm enough to leave the house.


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 28, 2010)

My head is about to explode and I need to just say it. 

I am sick of people not caring. I haave felt like crap a week and nobody has cared. I have had my phone off so I didn't have to talk to people and now after a week people are just beginning to realise. I get a message from my cousin asking if I'm okay because she hadn't seen me on the computer or heard from me and I told her I havent been on my computer or had my phone on. Oh what a terrible person I am! How are people mean to contact me with my phone off, my grandma has been trying to call me all week. No 'are you okay', no 'I'm hear if you need someone to talk to' no 'I'm sorry I didn't ask you a week ago when you said on Facebook you felt really down'. Just 'how are people meant to contact you'. 
This is why I ahvne't wanted to talk to anyone in the first place, because even after I have gone out of my way for some people, I am lucky to even get a sparing glance if I am down. I had my cousin rock up at my house with the police in the middle of the night and rant on all night, throw my phone, bawling on my couch and feeling suicidal, I had 2 hours sleep, I went out of my way to get her help, and I can't even get any real concern. Hey I may not have always said or done the right thing, but at least I freaking TRIED.

None of them care, they never helped me in the past when I genuinely needed it, they knew what I was living with and none of them tried to get me out of there. None of them called child welfare, none of them called the police to check things out, none of them asked me if I needed help. My cousins weren't even allowed to step foot through my damn front door EVER, yet everyone left me there. And now I have to sufer the consiquences. I have to live the rest of my life with this PTSD, I can't even go out with friends or go to family parties if there is any alcohol, I can't have a relationship with a guy, I can't get a job without panicking, I can't have someone get angry or yell at me without crying about it for days, i wouldn't have had to move out of home at 17 and live on $79 a fortnight and sleep on wooden boards. If ANY of them had made any effort to care, I wouldn't have had to live with that. Why did _*I *_have to be the adult? Why did *I *have to ask for help when others knew what what happening, and then be treated like a hassle? Why did *I *have to be the one to get myself out of there?
Why do I even bother to help friends and family when I rarely get it back? Yeah some people have helped with some things, but why should have to be crawling to their door in tears before any acknowledgement?

What about my 'friends' who I don't even hear from for months at a time? Friends don't let friends sit at home alone crying for 3 days. Although maybe they do. Where the hell have REAL friends gone? Did you know I've had more visits from the police in the last 6 months dumping my cousin at my door or looking for some guy that doesn't live here that I've had friends over? I would really like some mooching friends, that sit around my house all day, eat everything out of my fridge and make themselves at home, you know, firends that actually COME OVER. Ones that are able to hold a conversation once in a while without needing alcohol as a way to socialise. Ones that I don't have to question the sincerity of. Ones that say we'll go do something and DON'T leave me waiting all day just to tell me we aren't catching up. I want friends who say they always care when I feel like crap, and then actually ask if I'm okay when I'm not, instead of saying they care to cover their asses and then not making any effort when I really feel down.
I'm not the most entertaining person to be with I know, but that's only because I'm so used to people not wanting me around that I don't feel comfortable around people anyway.

So no, I am not so keen to talk to people at the moment, and I'm a horrible person for that?
Piss off.



*end rant*


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 28, 2010)

Man that felt good...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 28, 2010)

Kitah said:


> very narrowly avoided an accident on the way home (3 lane roundabout, lady cut straight across in front of me from left lane to the right,no indication or anything- had to slam on my brakes- she then proceded to drive at about 30km/hr on a 60km road).


 
people like that aren't worth brakes.


Will


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 28, 2010)

first i'll give a bit of info... me and the gf have been intending on moveing out for a while and yes ill give that i havent done much on that count, and yes i could do more at home however she has done a 1 month class and nothing in between finishing it and now "waiting for the next one to start" and then looks at me like im a jerk when i get a bit narky that shes going out 3 times in a month when im stuck working every weekend and have been for the last two years. is it just me or do other people feel left out when their partner gets to go have fun but you dont.


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 28, 2010)

Choco said:


> HOSPITALS!!!...
> Chest pain...Waited over 6 hours Sat night to be seen and sent straight home.
> History:
> Been having chest pains, and was seen by the hospital in Dec for excruciating chest pain then a couple GP visits since with recurring pain. Had numerous ECG's, blood and pathology tests to rule out/confirm all organs are working fine. They are. Doctors aren't sure and had theory and prescribed stuff for possible stomach ulcer or similar. In the mean time requesting an ultrasound as visual on organs. Told if pain returns or gets worse go straight to hospital as they have all the equipment at their disposal.
> ...



you havnt decided to all of a sudden get into exercise? like a new health kick? havnt changed your lifestyle in any major ways within 2 weeks of symptoms presenting? sometimes even something as simple as too many situps can be the cause of severe chest and abdominal pains that can last for days. but although they have been doing lots of tests. all of those tests NEED to be done every single time a patient complains of chest pain because its protocol. it may seem excessive or redundant but it also could save your life, and i know for a fact that those procedures do save lives. pain in the **** i know (im a nurse and its a pain in the **** to do them sometimes RIGHT at the end of your shift.. but we do this job to help ppl not to keep regular hours).
Hope all works out for you mate, let me know if there is a diagnosis and its not too personal (it is a very interesting case study) 


MY RANT

I hate [dont swear] domestic (feral) cats and their self righteous owners who claim that their cat has a right to go out and a bout to kill native wildlife because its unfair to keep them inside. ANY other animal that you let wander around in public will earn you a massive fine (and if they attack anything they get put down). they should start manditory reporting and summarily fining the owners of every cat found wandering the streets. it is an exotic animal and has no place wandering around this country unchecked. there should be more stringent laws governing the ownership of cats than there should be on keeping native fauna. either that or make the sale/breeding/import of cats illegal from now on and just let the captive population die out if the owners arent going to take the damage to our ecosystem seriously. they're doing it with pittbulls, cats are easily the next logical step. The domestic cat is right up there with the cane toad, the fox, and the rabbit for destroying our country, when the [dont swear]are ppl going to take some responsibility? and I hate it when cat owners ask "why do i have to suffer because some other ppl cant obey the laws?" well why cant i own exotic snakes and frogs and lizards? because other ppl are most likely going to be D-heads. if you think its cruel to lock your cat inside, then either dont buy one, get a bigger house, or be cruel. 

To all of those who are responsible cat owners, well done, i wish you all the best with your pets and give them a pat for me.


DONE~!

Sye

my rant > people swearing in their posts and not reading the rules http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/misc.php?do=cfrules


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 9, 2010)

Arg! Sorry to bring up an old thread, needed to VENT!!! Someone from my past who has screwed me over before now thinks that I will again fall for their sickening fake CRAP!!! I really hate it when people think you are just that stupid! Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me! 

That is all..


----------



## cris (Apr 9, 2010)

Im sick of our governments racist "closing the gap" policy. The lattest ads make aboriginals and partially related hybrids look like inferrior humans, why cant we just treat humans as humans and get on with life treating everyone with equal fairness? I know kr.udd only likes working families, working families, working familes, but i dont see why he is only sorry for being racist yet doesnt apologise for other trouble he has directly caused.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 9, 2010)

my rant - i dont like people who rant

heheh

but seriously 

my rant - i dont like kevin rudd, and his cabinet, cause they are a bunch of scum who need to be shown the door. 

sorry guys, but the price of owning your reptiles is just about to skyrocket. becuase of kevin rudd and his team.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 9, 2010)

mattmc said:


> sorry guys, but the price of owning your reptiles is just about to skyrocket. becuase of kevin rudd and his team.



Why? 
I don't want to hijack this thread, and I am not questioning, I am curious. If necessary, start another thread?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 9, 2010)

cris said:


> The lattest ads make aboriginals and *partially related hybrids* look like inferrior humans, why cant we just treat humans as humans and get on with life treating everyone with equal fairness?



Maybe because people still use terms like "hybrid" when describing a human being, not a snake 

I'm with you cris, but using the term hybrid? Really? Crossing snake species = hybrid. Humans of mixed blood decent = human.


----------



## miley_take (Apr 9, 2010)

My vent for the day...

My father is taking the day off work so he can spend $75 to attempt to save the marriage to my mother. I don't think she deserves him after what she's done to me, and him and my sister (though the cow hasn't told my sister what happened, my sister thinks dad's the bad guy in all of this) and I know when he gets home he's going to be in a foul, scary mood and I'M going to have to be the one who listens to everything, like always. 

I found out my mother was having an affair in November (turns out, multiple internet guys and after she'd meet them, she'd ignore them and find another... plus other disgusting details which I am not going to disclose for fear of making you not eat for a week). I confronted her and she spent three hours blaming me and my diabetes for ruining her life, and the whole family pushing her to this point. She told me she'd get counseling and tell dad, but she didn't. Time went on, I was dealing with my own issues (my boyfriend dumped me right in the middle of all of this) and she starts treating me like dirt. Dad had started to tweak and she thought I had told him. Dad found out, and confronted her, but she didn't admit it to dad though he had hard evidence of it... she then practically sent me to Brisbane so she could move out without me kicking up a stink and telling everyone what happened.

so...
1. My father won't find his own friends and monopolizes mine
2. Dad won't give me a break, he's always venting to me, and talking when all I want is silence
3. I miss my mother, I miss being able to trust and respect her
4. FAMILY 
5. My grandparents from both sides
6. Everyone asking questions... Don't you get there are other things to talk about other than my parents marriage?! 
7. My mother acting like she's the innocent party and like nothing is wrong
8. Life atm... 

Oh well, thank god for my friends. They're about the only good thing atm :?


----------



## hallie (Apr 9, 2010)

wow, thats really heavy stuff to deal with miley..

Hang in there mate...:|


----------



## Colin (Apr 9, 2010)

emily.. chin up mate.. your a nice person and none of that stuff is your fault.
I really hope life starts improving for you.. take care ok


----------



## python78 (Apr 9, 2010)

ok here goes it....

so my hubby spends alot of $$ on fishing gear,motorbikes,boats and anything else he desires and even though we aint rich I dont mind because he works hard running his own buisness and he always makes sure my son and i are fed,clothed and have what we need.
But he promised ages ago that it`s my turn next and I can finally get that python I have always wanted.then he gets home last night only to tell me "Babe, you wont belive the bargain I just picked up" he led me out the back and low and behold another #&%*^@# boat!! but its ok cause it was a bargain at $8,000 bucks!! ***?? great ..another boat that makes 3boats now.:evil::evil:
guess i wont be gettin my python anytime soon because now we owe our neighbour $8,000 that we gotta pay off.....the phrase"champagne thurst on soda water income"comes to mind..aahhh that feels much better


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 9, 2010)

Emily, I'm a mum, and my heart aches for you.

You need to take care of your own mental health. I know that is easier said than done, but sometimes dealing with everyone else's issues can take it's toll. 
I'm glad you have some good people (friends) around you


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, I want to bring this thread back to the top.... I need to vent about people who seem incapable of writing in proper English! Please when posting on threads or anywhere It would be much appreciated if people start start to mind their grammar and spelling !

My Vent done
Zac


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Ok, I want to bring this thread back to the top.... I need to vent about people who seem incapable of writing in proper English! Please when posting on threads or anywhere It would be much appreciated if people start start to mind their grammar and spelling !
> 
> My Vent done
> Zac



Yeah!!! And Redundant Capital Letters! For Goodness' Sake!


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 11, 2010)

here is my vent for the day, today is the last day I EVER back manly, every time I do they loose the bloody losers!! manly you have now joined the league of baxter never backs with the overrated eels!!


----------



## Stara (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sick of being judged!!!
The morons who say I'm cruel for keeping my cats indoors and make snide comments for no reason.
Idiot IDIOT australian drinking culture! I choose not to drink and now have no friends and half my family treat me like a leper because of it.
People assuming I know nothing about anything simply because I'm younger than them.
Mothers who put me down because I don't have children (eg "oh you don't know what tired is until you have kids" YES I DO they're not the only %^#ing things that take up time and/or energy).
People who won't participate in conversations with me about tattoos or reptiles because THEY don't like it when I have to talk about bloody gardening with them for an hour because I'm nice enough to care about their interests.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bag slashed and wallet stolen last night, putting a dampener on my last night out with mates in Vietnam.... I'm so over Asia. 

VENT!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 11, 2010)

I hate the word vent. To me vent is an animals bum So what are you doing when you're venting? Bumming around I guess.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 11, 2010)

HA HA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Kathy I am gonna RANT instead .... I AM SO OVER THIS RAIN @ THE MOMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please bring on the sunshine and great weather .......


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well my complaint is about guys.

Why when your in a happy relationship for 2 years, have dogs and a cat with your partner, cars and motorbikes, loans, bank accounts everything! Would you just get up one day and say it's over?
When you just signed a new lease, and when your partner has just left her job, after your reccomendation, so she cant afford to run the car let alone look after the animals or pay the rent?
And why would lie to her for the whole 2 years about not being a smoker and act like a spy, only smoking when you new she wasnt around or coming in to see you when you could have just told her at the beginning and worked something out.
If you say you love her right up to that day, and planned on moving to sydney and had got it all started why would you just do that?
With out giving her at least some warning? 
I just dont understand. But you wont give any answers..


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2010)

Whisper2 said:


> Well my complaint is about guys.
> 
> Why when your in a happy relationship for 2 years, have dogs and a cat with your partner, cars and motorbikes, loans, bank accounts everything! Would you just get up one day and say it's over?
> When you just signed a new lease, and when your partner has just left her job, after your reccomendation, so she cant afford to run the car let alone look after the animals or pay the rent?
> ...



*gives whisper a HUGE hug* Better two years than 30 though...


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2010)

People that use unneccessarily large amounts of capital letters for no reason


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 11, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I AM SO OVER THIS RAIN @ THE MOMENT !!!!!


I'll join in on that rant.
Wanted to go fishing for the past 4 weeks - the only day I could do so, I have to do laundry, as the next days it was raining again.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> People that use unneccessarily large amounts of capital letters for no reason


 You want a tissue with that?


----------



## Metalbeard (Oct 11, 2010)

1. I cant stand People who take sick days for a "sore hand" or they just feel sleepy a sick. 
2. When I ask how your going when I get to work and you give me a some dumb reason why your not feeling well every single morning! maybe if you stopped eating all that ****ty take out and proccessed food you wouldnt feed so terrible.
3. " I dont have time to go to the gym" its 24hrs.
4. People who dont shower, seriously how can you not shower or just keep your self clean?!.
5. People who dont use deoderant even tho you ask them to wear some *spew*.
6. People who just "play" the system aka Centre link.

I know of this family with 2 kids the dad claims to be a carer of his kids and his wife. His wife gets the childrens pension for 2 kids, and she gets some other payment and they also get something else. I;ve seen thier bank statements and they get something like $2500 a fortnight for nothing. Also get a free house from the goverment... Just grinds my gears.

7. People who cant go with out smokes for a day.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 11, 2010)

Metalbeard said:


> 1. I cant stand People who take sick days for a "sore hand" or they just feel sleepy a sick.
> 2. When I ask how your going when I get to work and you give me a some dumb reason why your not feeling well every single morning! maybe if you stopped eating all that ****ty take out and proccessed food you wouldnt feed so terrible.
> 3. " I dont have time to go to the gym" its 24hrs.
> 4. People who dont shower, seriously how can you not shower or just keep your self clean?!.
> ...


 
Whoa 6 out of 7 for me... I'm on a roll... yeah smoking is bad


----------



## D3pro (Oct 11, 2010)

Politicians who promise things... oh and red lights coming on the wrong time... oh and when you visit someone's house and it smells like cat pee..... but you know there is no cat....


----------



## wicca4life7 (Oct 11, 2010)

Getting randomly hit in the neck!!!!! Was walking back from the supermarket today in a great mood cause the weather was amazing. Walked past this couple on the sidewalk and I moved out of the way all of a sudden smack!! Seriously what the!!!! I abused that guy so good i called the cops but they couldn't find him afterwards still confused as though didn't do anything wrong I didn't even look at the guy!!!! And according to the chick he's got scitzoprenia so that's apparently an excuse to run around hitting people!!! Grrrrrr!!!! Ruined my great day!


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Maybe because people still use terms like "hybrid" when describing a human being, not a snake
> 
> I'm with you cris, but using the term hybrid? Really? Crossing snake species = hybrid. Humans of mixed blood decent = human.


 
Hybrid isnt an offensive word IMO and isnt intended to be. As far as i know humans arnt scientifically considered to be differant races (aka subspecies). I dont believe discriminating on genetic heritage is a good way of moving foward.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 11, 2010)

D3pro said:


> oh and when you visit someone's house and it smells like cat pee..... but you know there is no cat....


Kinda reminds me of this:


----------



## D3pro (Oct 11, 2010)

Fail threads... their every where...


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 11, 2010)

Tikanderoga said:


> I'll join in on that rant.
> Wanted to go fishing for the past 4 weeks - the only day I could do so, I have to do laundry, as the next days it was raining again.


 
Now there's an old fashionist. I haven't heard the term "do laundry" for years. I've always called it washing, and I do that every day.


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 11, 2010)

Guys...when you go to the shops.....actually, scrap that.

If you step outside of your own home....please....

PUT A SHIRT ON!!

I was at a large shopping centre today, and a guy was walking through the centre with his little family....jeans, joggers, baseball cap....NO SHIRT! :?:shock:

I don't know of a woman alive who thinks that is a good look...


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2010)

Im discusted that they didnt let Mr.abbit go on patrol in Afghanistan he would have been able to detect all of the remaining 50 or so alkalida operatives(in Afghanistan) easily with his radar and he has been trained how to shoot them from what i saw on the news. It would have prevented WWIII.

Kristy, you can get slashed here too, one of the benifits of having a multicultural socety.



shellfisch said:


> Guys...when you go to the shops.....actually, scrap that.
> 
> If you step outside of your own home....please....
> 
> ...


 
What makes you think they care? IMO only posers wear anything but shorts, unless they are trying to look proffesional or keep warm, a layer of blubber works better than a shirt


----------



## Poggle (Jan 24, 2012)

hehe cant believe i found this thread... hasnt been a rant on here in over a year


----------

